# Remote Starter?



## supereco06 (Jul 8, 2013)

There are a couple gotchas if you are attempting this as a DIY installer. The first and most important is that any firmware programming requires a specific programming tool and a dealers account to log into the web updater. Aside from that, and voiding the warranty on the starter itself, all functionality on the handful that I have collaborated on remained the same. That being said, for every trim level option BMW adds about 6 computers (sarcasm), so until you have encountered every possible trim level and option and configuration I cannot definitively say that something on one particular version or another may act a little wonky. 

That disclaimer being said, I have never seen or heard of anything out of place happening after installing one.

As for functionality such as "key takeover" some of the firmware options for some of the vehicles are different than the others, but none of them effect normal operation of the vehicle.


----------



## saabotage (Jan 16, 2014)

*BMW remote start*

I have first hand experience with the flashlogic rm start. I had it on my 07 X5 and my 11 128i. I installed them myself, you do need a programmer tool and a computer.

The system is good...but dependent on if you have the key with replaceable battery or key with internal battery that charges in the ignition while driving. My X5 had comfort access and drive (key with replaceable battery) and my 128i (key with internal battery) doesn't. The system works MUCH better in the X5. If you have comfort access and drive, the unlock button initiates takeover and you can just get in and drive with no issues. If you dont have comfort access, you can still drive without the key, but your key battery will die quickly without charging in the ignition port, hence making it not possible to unlock the car to get in, etc. Don't ask me how I know. Its best to have the car coded for memory functions for key 3 and key 4, like heat settings, seats, etc. The system emulates one of your keys, but the car will still read it as a 3rd or 4th key.

I think this is a good product, but works better if you have comfort access. I dont have the X5 anymore and I dont really use the remote starter on the 1 because 90% of the time I have to be right next to it for the key to work. 10% of the time I try it from inside my house and it works. This is a brand new key, one that I replaced because I thought the key was the issue but its not. The range just sucks. I also sometimes have a problem after driving the car for a while after remote start was used where the ignition still thinks the key is in, which makes it unable to lock. This doesn't happen all the time and times out after about 10 minutes or so then I can lock it again. Hope this helps anyone thats on the fence about this rm system.


----------



## Car Fan (Mar 10, 2013)

supereco06 said:


> Hey guys, sorry I have not been as attentive to this as I should have been, the forums failed to notify me of the responses. The information above is correct. The idatalink unit is the same one we use. No sacrificial key and ties right into the vehicles databus with minimal to no splicing (fair bit of disassembly depending on model).
> 
> As for range, the remote start does not effect range one way or the other, however the remote start module can have aftermarket key fobs added to it, or an IPhone interface via Mobile Drone can be used as well for added range. Pricing varies a bit, willing to work out a deal to get a couple out in the field and help reverse the stigma around RS in Bimmers.
> 
> ...


Anything for just keyless start? Anything that would allow me to start by just pressing the start button?


----------



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

supereco06 said:


> Yea we have a demo unit of one, flash logic branded but the same part. Fairly pricey but appears fool proof on paper.


Installing an alarm or auto start in a car? Locating the wires to tap,the more wires in the harness, due to the complexity of newer cars, make this task even more difficult. Splicing into the wrong wire could be disastrous. Splicing into a complex wiring loom for just for an autostart is not really recommended.

Back in the day I might have said ok, but with the security in our cars. Also the fact is how good is the job going to be done, how long will splicing last (as it's not obviously an original wire.

Will it void a w'tee.

Things have gone wrong, suppose your car starts and then goes into a person.

Also I know in the UK, your not supposed to leave a vehicle unattended.

just my 2c's


----------



## Cardiac (Jul 29, 2013)

*Remote*

We have one on our 09 X3, works great. It's a basic Clifford, didn't want all the bells and whistles. Bought a valet key from BMW and the total cost was under 700 with the key. They told me the push button start cars were more expensive, ain't technology grand


----------



## jeepster3 (Dec 9, 2016)

this thread is kinda old, but fyi, i just had a rs installed on a 2016 X5 by the dealer. took a day...it just plain sucks. I soulod have done more research
there are many requirements for it to work, such as...parking brake on - i never use one - all windoes, door, sun roof, trunk, closed. nothing plugged into usb port.
AND..the stupidest one, it cannot be remote started two times in a row!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you must manually start in between remote starts....what a POS....ande no
phone app. Also, limited range. My love for my Bimmer just took a major hit.l


----------



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

Basically people don't listen.

Not having a go at jeepster,

RS in itself is 

* Potentially Dangerous
* Potentially Illegal
* Potentially Damaging
* Potentially not environmentally friendly.

There are a lot of accidents that have been documented, through failure, some have injured/killed and damaged property

A lot of states DO NOT allow you to have a car running for "ANY" length of time with no-one behind the wheel

Leaving a car on idle is NOT good for it, you start and drive straight away

Technically, if your car is stolen, and you have a sacrificially key in it, OR you have it running could void your insurance.

I think the "problems" that jeepster has said is more for BMW trying to be on the safe side on a potentially dangerous bit of kit.

RS is a fantastic idea, but "dont" you think if it was viable, it would have come as an option, the fact that it doesent , speaks volumes.

Again not hating anyone, I've said all this before, and I'm not wanting to re-argue it,

:angel::angel:

I "think" some cars do have this as an option, BUT this would have been specifically designed into the systems with what ever safety issues addressed rather than just a cut and paste "after thought"


----------



## jeepster3 (Dec 9, 2016)

Ok, there are a lot of potentially dangerous things in this day and age, including being thrown from a horse. 
I've installed probably a dozen or more RS myself over the years. I don't know of any crashes, Fires, pedestrian incidents with any of them. I've had factory installed RS on all my vehicles since they've been available. I don't start my car and leave it on for more than 3 or 4 minutes....just long enuff to almost get some heat. It's cold here for part of the year, my bones ache and it's quite nice not to suffer any longer than needed. I understand the liability issue, for all the safeguards but what would be the reason for no 2 starts in a row?
During my career as an electronic engineer, I have seen some weird things, but since I'm in my 70's, maybe I'm just getting out of the loop
The system I had installed was designed and installed by BMW so I would think it would be like "option".

Sent from my SM-N920T using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## jeepster3 (Dec 9, 2016)

Found the info in the little info sheet that was left in the car is incorrect. Today I started the car using the remote 4 times in a row

Sent from my SM-N920T using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## RAYVEN724 (Feb 25, 2017)

what part of ct ar you in I wanna do remote start on my e60


----------

